# Dry Hopping



## UsernameTaken (24/1/17)

Should you always dry hop with the same hops you used for flavor at the end of the boil?

I am making IPA's with Simcoe, Centennial and Mosaic and using equal amounts at flame out and again to dry hop.

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/1/17)

Wouldn't have thought it was a requirement as such no, but it obviously works well. Most of the time I do it that way but I do have one recipe where Centennial is added for flavour in the boil and then Cascade is used for dry hopping.


----------



## UsernameTaken (24/1/17)

I just wondered if some hops were more suited to dry hopping than others for any particular reason?

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## Rocker1986 (24/1/17)

The three you've listed work really well. I think you can pretty much dry hop with just about any hop - the main consideration is that some of them can lead to grassy aromas and flavours in the beer if they're left in there too long. Galaxy and Saaz are two that come to mind, although pilsners aren't dry hopped so Saaz wouldn't get used much for it anyway. Galaxy is used for dry hopping quite often; as long as it's removed after 3 or 4 days it won't lead to those grassy influences.


----------



## UsernameTaken (24/1/17)

And what about the ratio? Does that make much difference?

I have just been using equal amounts of each as it saves me having little bags of left over hops all over the place.

So 40g Simcoe, Centennial and Mosaic at flame out

And 40g Simcoe, Centennial and Mosaic dry hop.

Cheers,
UNT


----------



## Coodgee (24/1/17)

Sounds good. Regarding ratios, some hops like citra will dominate others. So if you went for example 50g citra, 25g Simcoe, 25g cascade dry hop then if you substituted say Amarillo for the Simcoe then i would be hard pressed to snell the difference because the citra dominates


----------



## Ferg (26/1/17)

On the subject of dry hop ratios I have a pale ale I am about to dry hop and with Nelson Sauvin, Citra & Ahtanum. My intention when I brewed this beer was to create a really refreshing thirst quencher tropical pale ale - maybe a cross between stone & wood, dog days and morington pale ale. Its specs are: OG1044, FG 1010, 30IBUs, 65% MO/Pils, 33% Wheat, 1% Crystal, 1% rolled oats. 15IBU @ FWH with warrior/nelson sauvin, 15IBU @ whirlpool with NS, Citra & Ahtanum.
Has anyone any advice for this dry hop combo? I want to try and get a good balance from each of the hops; normally I would just do equal weight but with the post above about citra dominating I am wondering if I should alter this approach. I intend to dry hop at 4 or 5g/L.


----------



## razz (26/1/17)

Hey Ferg. i haven't used that combo but if I was you and didn't want the Citra to dominate then perhaps instead of going 4/5 g/L straight up start with 2/3 g/L and sample and add the the other 2/3 g/L if you like the flavour. This would also allow you remove Citra on the second addition if there is already enough Citra flavour from the 1st.


----------



## Ferg (26/1/17)

You make a very good point. I'm sure if I thought about it long and hard enough I probably would have come to the same conclusion!! Cheers.


----------



## Coodgee (27/1/17)

I think nelson might be one of the only hops that citra won't dominate!


----------



## Let's Brew Beer (9/4/17)

I've just dry-hopped a IPA i'm doing with 25g Cascade & 25g Wakatu, never dry-hopped with Wakatu before so should be interesting.


----------

